# New developments concerning Enso & MTM...



## keenyme (Aug 29, 2011)

I know we stopped talking about this a few weeks ago, but... 

i came across this on fb:

[pic will be reposted further down thread]


also, someone sent me this:








...


just wanted to share the news...


----------



## qchelle (Aug 29, 2011)

OOOOH!!! Ima catch this one from the beginning!  I haven't even read the OP yet! 

I no I no why you gotta come up in the thread with popcorn  stfu and carry on lol


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.lavote.net/CLERK/FBN_Results.cfm 

Search Enso Naturals and both documents have the same Document Number and file date.


----------



## nzeee (Aug 29, 2011)

Enso gate number 3 hunh? i'm unfortch not even excited since the last one was kinda belaboured.

buyer beware... of everyone but the proven businesses really is all i can say. tho i suspect it's only us PJs that get caught up in this stuff. there's nothing particularly unique about Enso's products IMO so i don't really get the hoopla for or against.

*shrug* (not the kanye kind, just the regular one ;o)


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 29, 2011)

*BOOM! There It Is.*


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 29, 2011)

So over this topic...


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is what her handwriting looks like...  

http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/2010/12/in-kitchen-minestrone-soup-wblack-eyed.html


----------



## keenyme (Aug 29, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> So over this topic...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


that's nice... i'm not.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 29, 2011)

qchelle said:


> OOOOH!!! Ima catch this one from the beginning!  I haven't even read the OP yet!
> 
> I no I no why you gotta come up in the thread with popcorn  stfu and carry on lol


 
Nope, sorry, the original post/thread was deleted by the moderators. It was the most entertaining thread of the season. The Lhcf detectives were out in full effect.  Some other boards have almost equally as entertaining threads as the 1st and have not erased theirs.  I thought I was over the topic too, but, um, where's the popcorn.


----------



## Guyaneek (Aug 29, 2011)

keenyme said:


> that's nice... i'm not.



lol


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## tiffal1922 (Aug 29, 2011)

So this proves that she does own enso! annnd it was filed in june, WAY before enso/sloppymoppy gate


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 29, 2011)

What is a Fictitious Business Name Statement?



> To answer this question, it is important to understand what a fictitious name is and how it is used. Simply put, a fictitious business name is one that does not use the business owner’s name. Corporations are generally exempt, as are businesses that use the individual proprietor's own name. If you are doing business as (d/b/a), John Doe or Widgets Incorporated, then you don’t need a fictitious name. However, American Widget Partnership run by John Doe will need to comply with fictitious business name rules.
> 
> Filing a Fictitious Business Name Statement
> 
> ...



MHM...    Source


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 29, 2011)

and the plot with sloppy moppy / enso naturals thickens..................................

 where's my kombucha or coconut water kefir to wash this popcorn down?


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, they need to refund that girl.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 29, 2011)

*This Girl Is Doin To Much. Why All The Deceit? She Is Talented But The Rest Of This BS.*

*ETA: I Just Don't Get It. *


----------



## ellegantelle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Sloppy Moppy: GAME . OVER*


----------



## nzeee (Aug 29, 2011)

13StepsAhead said:


> So over this topic...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



but it's like a traffic accident; you don't wanna gawk but you just _can't not_ look.


----------



## Oasis (Aug 29, 2011)

topshelfpsy, eh?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 29, 2011)

I have no idea what this is about.  Who is Nikole and why is this a GATE?


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 29, 2011)

*screams @Barack* WE NEED MORE JOBS!!!
                                                      EDUCATIONAL OPPORTUNITIES!!!
                                                      HOBBIES!!!

 The whole thing isn't even funny anymore... Was it funny before???
To me................ Heckz yeah... Now it's just... SLEPT


----------



## keenyme (Aug 29, 2011)

someone else hasnt received their order...





and lmao at whoever dayna is


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 29, 2011)

^ Delete that or cross out the real names and pictures.  That *will* get this thread shut down and I'm not done talking ish yet.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 29, 2011)

And my stupid a** actually believed that letter that she put out about her meds and stuff!


----------



## keenyme (Aug 29, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I have no idea what this is about.  Who is Nikole and why is this a GATE?


nikole crowe is moptopmaven. a few weeks ago someone received an order confirmation from enso, but the email said it was sent by nikole crowe. ppl dug up a bunch of other evidence that pointed to her being the owner. enso threatened to sue the person who got the email/made the thread (on naturallycurly), mtm reappeared on twitter and said that she wasnt the owner of enso. all the threads were locked, and the one on lhcf was poofed i believe. that's the cliffnote version lol. you can probably find the thread on nc if you search.


oh yea, someone made another enso thread on nc, and mtm came in and started arguing w/ folks. it was locked, but you can find it in a search as well.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## keenyme (Aug 29, 2011)

AHeadOfCoils said:


> ^ Delete that or cross out the real names and pictures.  That *will* get this thread shut down and I'm not done talking ish yet.


oh crap, i didnt even realise. thanks lol.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 29, 2011)

keenyme said:


> someone else hasnt received their order...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I try to sympathize with people but um...she saw all the drama and STILL ordered because she ASSUMED they'd be professional?

Good luck with that. I was lingering on Naturalista Cosmetics for a minute waiting to see how they handled their reputation let alone this scandal.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh and there's the proof for everyone who refused to believe. 

I'm sure some fools will still order from Mop Top but now you can't say boo to defend this mess. 

Once again folks, the Internet is a dangerous place and if you're not careful you will get got because there are folks TARGETING, PLANNING, SCHEMING, and MANIPULATING to rob you off your money and escape persecution.

This woman lied about something like a dead child and a life threatening illness...let that be a clue to how sick some people can be.

(gotta admit I expect that 3 inch potion to be the next Gate, the lady behind that seems shady too)


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 29, 2011)

can someone get me up to speed?


----------



## Minty (Aug 29, 2011)

Man girl! so sad.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just when u to think you have read it all...


----------



## keenyme (Aug 29, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> can someone get me up to speed?



http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/131157-moptop-maven-behind-enso-naturals.html

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/4a/131447-i-sure-did-start-new-enso-thread.html
thats where it began. i think lsa and curlynikki have threads too. lhcf one was poofed

i gave a quick summary up thread as well


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 29, 2011)

LittleLuxe
*Where Is This At?*


> (gotta admit I expect that 3 inch potion to be the next Gate, the lady behind that seems shady too)


----------



## Solitude (Aug 29, 2011)

Why was the other thread poofed?


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 29, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Why was the other thread poofed?



the OP asked for it to be poofed because it was "messy" 

but here are others:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=562419&highlight=enso+response

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=563039&highlight=con+game


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 29, 2011)

oh shyt.........


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 29, 2011)

RarityFluttershy

***** I love your profile pic.

Anyway here's THAT thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=535467

Now let me say this: Tge ingredients are good, they do have SOME growth inducing benefits and the women who made their own are very smart. But um...$45 for 16 ounces of Castor Oil growth mix. The woman grows so many inches, doesn't really record it then when it comes time for the next EXPECTED growth burst where she's supposed to take a proper record of her results she big chops and goes natural. She gets initial support from another woman supporting her claims...who doesn't say she's her sister till people notice they look alike and started asking. 

Sorry but...waiting for 3 inches Gate one of dese dayz.


----------



## Duff (Aug 29, 2011)

..............................


----------



## Napp (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## guyanesesista (Aug 30, 2011)

i was here


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 30, 2011)

Exactly from where did that document appear?

would love to know how the original founder found it? if there was a link to an actual gov't website, this will solidify and avoid questioning the document.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Aug 30, 2011)

westNDNbeauty If you go to http://www.lavote.net/CLERK/FBN_Results.cfm and look up enso naturals the case number on the scan and the website's case number match.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 30, 2011)

oop! shut me up!  lemme #haveAseat lol


----------



## nappystorm (Aug 30, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> oh shyt.........


----------



## MissErikaM (Aug 30, 2011)

Welp...this isn't shocking at all. I was waiting for the other shoe to drop....again.


----------



## ellegantelle (Aug 30, 2011)

Where's Maury when you need him with the lie detector test? 


So Sloptop, you're saying that you have Wilson's disease, that you are NOT the owner of Enso Naturals, that you gave birth to a baby in April that soon-after passed away, that you have no idea of how your name ended up on those confirmation e-mails, that ALL of your previous customers of Frank and Myrrh received their orders and/or refunds, **deep breath**, that your hands were not in the Enso Natural product photos, that the baby footprints were not the footprints of a vintage Cabbage Patch Kid, and that you're not Dee Cole?

Man, scratch that. She's so good at lying I'm sure passing that test would be a piece of cake!


----------



## guyanesesista (Aug 30, 2011)

viciousdreamr02 said:


> Where's Maury when you need him with the lie detector test?
> 
> 
> So Sloptop, you're saying that you have Wilson's disease, that you are NOT the owner of Enso Naturals, that you gave birth to a baby in April that soon-after passed away, that you have no idea of how your name ended up on those confirmation e-mails, that ALL of your previous customers of Frank and Myrrh received their orders and/or refunds, **deep breath**, that your hands were not in the Enso Natural product photos, that the baby footprints were not the *footprints of a vintage Cabbage Patch Kid*, and that you're not Dee Cole?
> ...



 Stop it!!!!!! @ bolded.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 30, 2011)

viciousdreamr02 said:


> Where's Maury when you need him with the lie detector test?
> 
> 
> So Sloptop, you're saying that you have Wilson's disease, that you are NOT the owner of Enso Naturals, that you gave birth to a baby in April that soon-after passed away, that you have no idea of how your name ended up on those confirmation e-mails, that ALL of your previous customers of Frank and Myrrh received their orders and/or refunds, **deep breath**, *that your hands were not in the Enso Natural product photos, that the baby footprints were not the footprints of a vintage Cabbage Patch Kid, *and that you're not Dee Cole?
> ...


 
**I Can't Breathe. Tears.**


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Aug 30, 2011)

wow. i lurked in the other threads and didn't know who she was until the first MTM thread popped up here a while ago. The writing was on the wall from the jump. sorry for everyone effected by her. 

i guess this explains why when Enso wrote the cease and desist and the emails that were floating around, why she always intentionally spelled Nikole Crowe wrong, because Nicole, Niquole, Mikole, Qurow, Krowe, Croah (or however it was spelled) "legally" didn't own it... but Nikole sure did.

and i'm also lol at the fact that she is actually so crazy enough to set it up as though NC was suing Enso. So she was suing herself? Talking to herself? Arguing with herself? She really is a number and has put too much energy in the wrong things. I'm glad this is coming to light and i hope she doesn't scam anyone else in the future. This is truly sick and certifiable.


----------



## MissErikaM (Aug 30, 2011)

viciousdreamr02 said:


> Where's Maury when you need him with the lie detector test?
> 
> 
> So Sloptop, you're saying that you have Wilson's disease, that you are NOT the owner of Enso Naturals, that you gave birth to a baby in April that soon-after passed away, that you have no idea of how your name ended up on those confirmation e-mails, that ALL of your previous customers of Frank and Myrrh received their orders and/or refunds, **deep breath**, that your hands were not in the Enso Natural product photos, that the baby footprints were not the footprints of a vintage Cabbage Patch Kid, and that you're not Dee Cole?
> ...


 
 BWAHAHAHA!dead wrong!


----------



## ellegantelle (Aug 30, 2011)

AwesomelyNappy said:


> wow. i lurked in the other threads and didn't know who she was until the first MTM thread popped up here a while ago. The writing was on the wall from the jump. sorry for everyone effected by her.
> 
> i guess this explains why when Enso wrote the cease and desist and the emails that were floating around, why she always intentionally spelled Nikole Crowe wrong, because *Nicole, Niquole, Mikole, Qurow, Krowe, Croah *(or however it was spelled) "legally" didn't own it... but Nikole sure did.
> 
> and i'm also lol at the fact that she is actually so crazy enough to set it up as though NC was suing Enso. *So she was suing herself? Talking to herself? Arguing with herself? She really is a number and has put too much energy in the wrong things.* I'm glad this is coming to light and i hope she doesn't scam anyone else in the future. This is truly sick and certifiable.





She's definitely working with some multiple personalities. here ya go moppy, you gon' need it:


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 30, 2011)

She's a smart dummy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 30, 2011)

It takes so much energy to be deceitful. If we can barely keep tabs on the developments, how can she remember which lies she told, to whom, and in what order? This is so over the top.


----------



## guyanesesista (Aug 30, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> It takes so much energy to be deceitful. If we can barely keep tabs on the developments, *how can she remember which lies she told, to whom, and in what order? *This is so over the top.



Maybe she writes it all down.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 30, 2011)

keenyme said:


> I know we stopped talking about this a few weeks ago, but...
> 
> i came across this on fb:
> 
> ...





tiffal1922 said:


> @westNDNbeauty If you go to http://www.lavote.net/CLERK/FBN_Results.cfm and look up enso naturals the case number on the scan and the website's case number match.





AHeadOfCoils said:


> http://www.lavote.net/CLERK/FBN_Results.cfm
> 
> Search Enso Naturals and both documents have the same Document Number and file date.





AHeadOfCoils said:


> Here is what her handwriting looks like...
> 
> http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/2010/12/in-kitchen-minestrone-soup-wblack-eyed.html




I am simply floored, you ladies are amazing detectives and THOROUGH as he-ll

AHeadOfCoils wow... the way she writes her i's like the number two almost is absolutely unmistakeable


----------



## alishadawnelle (Aug 30, 2011)

wow... too much


----------



## jahzyira (Aug 30, 2011)

keenyme said:


> someone else hasnt received their order...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooooo noooooooo thats me lol Its my fault. I havent been on here for a while and when I did I seen a positive thread talking about the products and I got interested and decided to order.... I didnt realize there was a scandal untill soo much time passed and I did a search on here and all those scam threads popped up. I got so mad and left that message on her page because I placed a very generous order. The funny part is this chick finally responded to me today:

Greetings, 

Please accept my apologies for the delay in response.  We have been extremely busy here as of late, and I am personally  responding to all emails due to security concerns. I appreciate your  continued patience as we work out the kinks in our response time. 

In addition to your package, you should have definitely received it  by now, being that you are in California. USPS Priority generally takes  about 2-3 days, with same state packages usually being delivered the  next day. With that summation, you should have received it the next day.  

I wish I could provide a more definite explanation as to the status  of the package, however these instances with USPS unfortunately happen.  It is because of this, that I ship all packages with insurance (at no  cost to you). I will ship out a replacement package today, please let me  know if you have NOT received it by tomorrow, as it should not take  longer than 1 day, two days maximum. 

In addition to sending a replacement package, I have also taken the  liberty to credit your account $25 for the inconvenience. If you have  any additional questions or concerns, please let us know. 

I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Many thanks, 
Dee Cole 

On Tue, Aug 23, 2011 at 7:17 AM,  wrote: Hello, This is in regards to Shipment #1XXXXXXXX for Order #1XXXXXXX
The  tracking number isnt working....  If my  package shipped priority on 8/16/2011 I should of been received it by  now. Can you please provide me with a working tracking number so I can  track my package?


​I was gonna start a thread on here about it but yall beat me to the punch lol.I knew something told me to get the Silk Dreams.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Aug 30, 2011)

Y'all are amazing with the detective work!!!

Simply Amazing!!!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 30, 2011)

jahzyira I'm glad your shipment as addressed.


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 30, 2011)

Dee Cole? huh
take away the D and put an N 
u have Nee Cole....as in Nikole 
lol


----------



## chellero (Aug 30, 2011)

It was obvious that she is a thief and a liar before I saw this, but it is nice to see more evidence.


----------



## guyanesesista (Aug 30, 2011)

poochie167 said:


> Dee Cole? huh
> take away the D and put an N
> u have Nee Cole....as in Nikole
> lol



^^^^Doesn't her middle name start with "D"? I could be wrong tho.


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Aug 30, 2011)

****THE ENSO NATURALS WEBSITE NO LONGER USES PAYPAL!!!!****
In light of the current scandal(s), that seems *VERY *suspicious to me.  I was actually planning to be brave and stock up during this upcoming 30% off Labor Day sale, but now ... ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 30, 2011)

jahzyira said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Please accept my apologies for the delay in response.  We have been extremely busy here as of late, and I am personally  responding to all emails due to security concerns. I appreciate your  continued patience as we work out the kinks in our response time.
> 
> ...



...oh I'd kick her butt.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 30, 2011)

:wow: :wow::wow: ..... speechless


----------



## ericajoy (Aug 30, 2011)

jahzyira said:


> On Tue, Aug 23, 2011 at 7:17 AM,  wrote: Hello, This is in regards to Shipment #1XXXXXXXX for Order #1XXXXXXX
> The  tracking number isnt working....  If my  package shipped priority on 8/16/2011 I should of been received it by  now. Can you please provide me with a working tracking number so I can  track my package?
> 
> 
> ​


 jahzyira, Did you ever get your package?

And can I just say...oh mercy! Lurking in the previous threads about this took up soooo many hours of my sleep time!!! 

I believe (and have believed all along) that it's not all lies and definitely not all truth. I have always thought (and now this is pretty solid evidence) that Nikole owns / is associated with Enso. I don't believe she's lying about the other details -- the Wilson's disease, the baby, her jewelry customers having been refunded. It's too much of a stretch, given the evidence, to 'convict' her on all counts.

Nor do I want to convict her, honestly. I wish she had never lied about being the owner of Enso, and I wish she hadn't engaged in sloppy business practices with the jewelry line and now at Enso. I want our women to do well! She was hands down one of my favorite bloggers last year and I really wish things hadn't gone down the way they have. 

Starting a business is such a lot of work and represents such an opportunity... it's a damn shame, this whole scandal.


----------



## rtexy (Aug 30, 2011)

OT I saw her in Nelly's Hot In Here video. Lol that's all I have to add.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Aug 30, 2011)

rtexy said:


> OT I saw her in Nelly's Hot In Here video. Lol that's all I have to add.



rtexy

Who? Lol


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow, I wonder who found that document.


----------



## Roux (Aug 30, 2011)

what happened to all the people that were caping for her? where are your capes? did moptop steal them?


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 30, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> Wow, I wonder who found that document.



I dunno but I figure the new saying should be: "Things done in the dark of the Internet shall come out in the light of the real world"

Sorry but when you start playing with people's money using dead babies and diseases as a shield (and i don't believe ANY of it) people won't take any pity on you. She better learn to live right before she gets hurt.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Aug 30, 2011)

All I have to say is I hope that chic doesn't shut her blog/forum down or perm her hair. Could _she _file a lawsuit for harassment?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 30, 2011)

So now everyone knows for sure that she is a liar, con artist, and the lengths she will go to cover up her scam. I mean, come on, dead babies? SICK, SICK, SICK!


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Aug 30, 2011)

And people are still gonna stan for this chic i'm sure...smh


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow!  The part that I don't understand is why go through such great lengths to defraud people instead of just running a legit business.  It just seems much simpler to do what's right, provide people with a quality product or service and continue to build your business instead of creating several "pop up" businesses.


----------



## foxee (Aug 30, 2011)

It's really unfortunate that she didn't use her popularity to further her business legitimately.  She could have been a huge success story like Carol's Daughter.

Maybe we should start placing bets on how she's going to get herself out of this situation.

Scenario #1 - Someone stole her identity and filed a DBA under Enso Naturals.

Scenario #2 - After the traumatic events that occurred in her personal life this year, she developed a form of multiple personality disorder. She apologizes, goes to "rehab" and the natural hair community takes her back with open arms.

Any other ideas?


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 30, 2011)

*I Wanna See What MTM Will Pull Next. This Lady Is A Classic.*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 30, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *I Wanna See What MTM Will Pull Next. This Lady Is A Classic.*



It could be anything, a fake death, extended hospital stay, sick mother, nothing is off limits for this woman.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 30, 2011)

jahzyira;14125359
[COLOR=Red said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> Please accept my apologies for the delay in response.  We have been extremely busy here as of late, and I am personally  responding to all emails due to security concerns. I appreciate your  continued patience as we work out the kinks in our response time.
> 
> ...



She probably never sent it out.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 30, 2011)

Nightingale said:


> It could be anything, a *fake death*, extended hospital stay, sick mother, nothing is off limits for this woman.


 
*Well According To WatchDeThroned She Has Already Faked A Death. I Truly Hope She Gets The Help She Needs. *


----------



## rainbowknots (Aug 30, 2011)

nevermind, I just read the post above


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 30, 2011)

Ive been lurking here/curly nik from the beginning.... all I can do is SMDH  AND never order from this person. #justwow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## rtexy (Aug 30, 2011)

growinghealthyhair said:


> @rtexy
> 
> Who? Lol



LOL Moptopmaven/Nikole of course


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 30, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> Wow, I wonder who found that document.



idk who found it, but i was looking on the site posted for the records and it said you could order a detailed copy of the document by mail for $5-7.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> idk who found it, but i was looking on the site posted for the records and it said you could order a detailed copy of the document by mail for $5-7.


 
*Lawd Someone Done Order That Document. The Scandal Will Never End.*


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> idk who found it, but i was looking on the site posted for the records and it said you could order a detailed copy of the document by mail for $5-7.


 

Who wants to chip in a quarter a piece to order it!


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Aug 30, 2011)

in the words of lauryn hill:

Reality is easy. It's deception that's the hard work.


----------



## destine2grow (Aug 30, 2011)

All I can say is wow!!!


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, all I can say is "thank you" to the OP for posting this. It proves, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that MTM is a liar and a thief.


----------



## Mortons (Aug 30, 2011)

What kind of free time does it take to keep thinking up and executing scams? Surely you could not have a job or be in school doing all of this. I wish I had that kinda time available, gesh


----------



## tiffal1922 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol I just watched the Hot in herre video and she SURELY was shakin ALL of her jams, jellies, and preserves up in that video.. lol
Who knew!?!?!


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 30, 2011)

@tiffal1922
*What Part Of The Video. Number?*

*ETA: Think I See Her In That Video, Looks Like Her Nose.*


----------



## keenyme (Aug 30, 2011)

idk who actually found the document (i can ask), but someone sent sent me the actual pdf document. i just posted the pic to hide her address and other info.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 30, 2011)

DH was laughing his butt off last night after reading this. Lying is the easy but keeping track of every lie is not an easy task.


Oh and the video  she pops up around 2:25 or so. Can't miss that nose of hers.


----------



## Lita (Aug 30, 2011)

WoW! That is all I can say.....





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffal1922 said:


> Lol I just watched the Hot in herre video and she SURELY was shakin ALL of her jams, jellies, and preserves up in that video.. lol
> Who knew!?!?!


 
omg! lol
isn't that her starting at 2:30??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeZZr_p6vB8


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Aug 30, 2011)

3:20 of the video is hilarious..look to the far left and you see Nikole help rip off ol girls shirt...


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffal1922 said:


> Lol I just watched the Hot in herre video and she SURELY was shakin ALL of her jams, jellies, and preserves up in that video.. lol
> Who knew!?!?!



idk as much as i wanted to add video heaux to slop top's repertoire, i don't think that's her...but if it is, she aint got no rhythm.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> idk as much as i wanted to add video heaux to slop top's repertoire, i don't think that's her...but if it is, she aint got no rhythm.



I couldn't find her either.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Aug 30, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> idk as much as i wanted to add video heaux to slop top's repertoire, i don't think that's her...but if it is, she aint got no rhythm.


 
Lol, idk if it's her or not but it looks like her. if it's not that girl could be her sister. What i wanna know is who was the person randomnly watching Nelly's Hot in Here & noticed it was Nikole or a Nikole look alike ??


----------



## tiffal1922 (Aug 30, 2011)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I couldn't find her either.



If u look closely at 2:30 in the video, she's the one feelin all up on homeboy with the braids or dreads. and then at the end of the video she's to the far left dancing in the front. 

iri9109 it's her! if you go to mtm's website and look at her pics of her relaxed days and look at homegirl at 2:30 in the video and to the left at the end of the video it's sooo her! lol


----------



## LushLox (Aug 30, 2011)

I tell ya this broad makes the antics of Shima and Sparkling Flame look innocent. Mop top needs some help - the lies she has told are sickening!


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 30, 2011)

ashleymichelle1 said:


> Lol, idk if it's her or not but it looks like her. *if it's not that girl could be her sister*. What i wanna know is who was the person randomnly watching Nelly's Hot in Here & *noticed it was Nikole or a Nikole look alike ?*?


 
*Let's Not Give Her Any Ideals.*


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffal1922 said:


> Lol I just watched the Hot in herre video and she SURELY was shakin ALL of her jams, jellies, and preserves up in that video.. lol
> Who knew!?!?!


 tiffal1922 wait... what??? she in a video?


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 30, 2011)

> Lol this﻿ how was in Nelly's "hot in here" music video.
> A thief, whore, and liar.



*Lawd. Which One Of Y'all Posted This Comment On Her YouTube.*


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 30, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Let's Not Give Her Any Ideals.*


----------



## LadyD (Aug 30, 2011)

I shouldn't be shocked but I am!  Just when you thought you heard it all......


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 30, 2011)

is this the person you all are talking about?  striking resemblance, i will say...

oh so disappointed in this all.  so much talent...


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 30, 2011)

The people over at Lipstick Alley have been debating about her recently as well! 

http://www.lipstickalley.com/f38/mo...net-business-say-what-now-322682/index24.html


----------



## andromeda (Aug 30, 2011)

#whylie

I'm still amused at her misspelling her own name in the cease + disist letter, trying to establish plausible deniability or something.  Lame.


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like her to me...

But if this girl really has mental issues...shouldn't we pray for her??


----------



## SheenaVee (Aug 30, 2011)

WOOOOOOW! The woman is nuts!


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 30, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> is this the person you all are talking about? striking resemblance, i will say...


*Resembles Her But Now With That Picture Still I Do Not Think It Is Her.*


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Aug 30, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> It takes so much energy to be deceitful. If we can barely keep tabs on the developments, how can she remember which lies she told, to whom, and in what order? This is so over the top.


 
NappyNelle Excel spreadsheet prolly....She can keep track of the days of the week, she told which lie.  Prepare a separate worksheet for Enso, one for MTM, to make sure she keeps her lies consistent.  Oh and let's not forget keeping good calculations of how much money she's ganked from folks.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Aug 30, 2011)

westNDNbeauty Not the screen shot!!!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 30, 2011)

Marking spot 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Meritamen (Aug 30, 2011)

Never mind found my answer.
I was 99% sure she was the owner or at least affiliated with Enso but now I'm 110% sure after seeing that document. That company will never see ANY of my money ever.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Aug 30, 2011)

This thread and anything else pertaining to the MTM/Enso situation has officially become my online entertainmemt.    This is a bi-polar drama.  It's sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## ice. (Aug 30, 2011)

Y'all be on IT! Damn...


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 30, 2011)

ashleymichelle1 said:


> omg! lol
> isn't that her starting at 2:30??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeZZr_p6vB8


 
OMG ya'll are some DE-TEC-TIVES!!!! and I freakin' love it!!!! Keep it comin. This is pure comedy now.


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 30, 2011)

I be tempted to ask some of yall to find this guy who still owes me money and he has disappeared off the face of this earth. Lol..i swear some of u need to be training for us marshalls or something


----------



## mscurly (Aug 30, 2011)

Yall are crazy how the hell did somebody spot her in the Nelly video.

lmao thats her aint no denying that crap.

Its a rap video which they fill alot in LA MTM lives in LA hello.............

She is a hustle for real lolz


----------



## Stepiphanie (Aug 30, 2011)

Y'all got me over here dying at some these comments and the video discovery...woow!! I feel like this is the Gate that will never end, just when you think you're too through and there couldn't possibly be anything else, someone pops up and says ... But wait there's MORE!! Lol

I am looking forward to the statement that she's sure to release concerning these new developments


----------



## Arcadian (Aug 30, 2011)

So um....


*Fictitious Business Names *

*If the business filed a Fictitious Business Name  Statement  with the Los Angeles County Registrar-Recorder's Office, you can  get a  copy.* (*oh snap!!*)This will provide you with the owner’s name and address for a   business in the County   of Los Angeles. You can go in person or ask for  the information by mail.
*Los Angeles County Registrar-Recorder*’s Office is located  at: 
            12400 E. Imperial Hwy
            Norwalk, CA 90650

Check their website for a complete listing of locations.

You can reach them by phone at (562) 462-2177. 
​------------------------
So I wonder whats next.  I'm sure entertained by it all.(I can't even lie)



-A


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 30, 2011)

poochie167 said:


> I be tempted to ask some of yall to find this guy who still owes me money and he has disappeared off the face of this earth. Lol..i swear some of u need to be training for us marshalls or something



They need to be training  the US Marshalls!  They can start an "Internet Crime" division there and even work from home.   I swear some of ya'll turned Tommy Lee Jones in The Fugitive up in here!


----------



## PopLife (Aug 30, 2011)

Although these threads are def. entertaining, I'm really sad that all of this stuff is coming out about Mop Top.  She seemed like such a genuine person and I really enjoyed reading her blogs (living vicariously thru her fab. social life, lol)  I almost don't want to believe it, but the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 30, 2011)

Say WUHHH?!!! OMG I can't believe I worked all day long and just wind of this now. SMDH till it pops off. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ellegantelle (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm curious...is anyone following her on Twitter? Does she still tweet or is she too busy coming up with her next "business plans"?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## rtexy (Aug 30, 2011)

ashleymichelle1 said:


> Lol, idk if it's her or not but it looks like her. if it's not that girl could be her sister. What i wanna know is who was the person randomnly watching Nelly's Hot in Here & noticed it was Nikole or a Nikole look alike ??



It's definitely her, the girl has a distinct look! 
I spotted her months ago but didn't think anything of it, then I saw this thread and thought I'd share.


----------



## tiffal1922 (Aug 30, 2011)

viciousdreamr02 said:


> I'm curious...is anyone following her on Twitter? Does she still tweet or is she too busy coming up with her next "business plans"?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



She's been m.i.a. on twitter since the 15th of august...she'll prolly pop back up sometime this week though


----------



## guyanesesista (Aug 30, 2011)

She might as well get a face transplant and change her name


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Aug 30, 2011)

Dang man, this girl is worse than James Fry....geesch.

If you had any doubts now you know....I'm not ordering anything from that company.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 30, 2011)

I mean, I KNEW she was lying but this right here...solid proof STILL has me floored! WOW.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 30, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Dang man, this girl is worse than James Fry....geesch.
> 
> If you had any doubts now you know....I'm not ordering anything from that company.



She doesn't take Paypal so you're pretty much taking a chance.  Now you have to give her your credit card number. Oh hells nah LOL


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 30, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> Now you have to give her your credit card numbers.n:



Wonder how many folks did


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 31, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> Wonder how many folks did



Well whoever did better call up their credit card companies and report it "stolen" so they can get a new number.  If she's scamming and lying to the masses, God only knows how much damage she can do with 5000 credit card numbers & personal information.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 31, 2011)

Arcadian said:


> So um....
> 
> 
> *Fictitious Business Names *
> ...



this isn't far from me....


----------



## Tamster (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn!!! yall on it and  at the nelly video.

i just... smdh. im waiting for her to resurface once again for no apparent reason.


----------



## mscurly (Aug 31, 2011)

The FBI aint got nothing on LHCF investigaters.

I'll call yall before I call the cops, you'll catch the crimminals fo sho lmao


----------



## manter26 (Aug 31, 2011)

I still want to know how she plans to register an LLC under Dee Cole. At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if she legally changes her name.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Aug 31, 2011)

what a pathetic person


----------



## Aireen (Aug 31, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *This Girl Is Doin To Much. Why All The Deceit? She Is Talented But The Rest Of This BS.*
> 
> *ETA: I Just Don't Get It. *



Girl, that siggy of yours. I just can't look at any of your posts and not laugh.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 31, 2011)

guyanesesista said:


> She might as well get a face transplant and change her name


 

That's probably the next plan


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow.........liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 31, 2011)

Not that we need more proof...but I'm itching to see the statement that was published in an LA newspaper.  

Sadly the LA Times website only lets you search back the last 7 days for ads.  The legal ads section lists fictitious business names filings.  That's the only LA paper I know.

From LA County Web site: http://rrcc.lacounty.gov/CLERK/Business_Name.cfm


> Filed copy of statement must be published once per week for four consecutive weeks in an adjudicated newspaper in Los Angeles County (list included on web page and at County Clerk 's Office)





> State law requires that within the next 30 days of filing, the registrant must publish a statement in a newspaper of general circulation in the county in which the principal place of business is located once a week for four successive weeks.



You can publish the statement in any of these newspapers: http://rrcc.lacounty.gov/CLERK/Newspaper_Circulation.cfm

ETA:  Let me go through my public library's databases to get access to LA Times archives.   I hope she published it in that paper...


----------



## Aireen (Aug 31, 2011)

AwesomelyNappy said:


> i guess this explains why when Enso wrote the cease and desist and the emails that were floating around, why she always intentionally spelled Nikole Crowe wrong, because Nicole, *Niquole, Mikole, Qurow, Krowe, Croah* (or however it was spelled) "legally" didn't own it... but Nikole sure did.



@ the bolded:


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 31, 2011)

No luck on my cursory search.  I don't think the ads are archived in the databases I'm searching...


----------



## PopLife (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it's hard for so many to believe all of this because it just doesn't make any sense. Why would someone with so much talent (jewelery line, hair, fashion, etc...) and such a huge blog following resort to these measures? She had so much going for her, smh...


----------



## nappystorm (Aug 31, 2011)

PopLife said:


> I think it's hard for so many to believe all of this because it just doesn't make any sense. Why would someone with so much talent (jewelery line, hair, fashion, etc...) and such a huge blog following resort to these measures? She had so much going for her, smh...


 This is what's so sad


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 31, 2011)

PopLife said:


> I think it's hard for so many to believe all of this because it just doesn't make any sense. Why would someone with so much talent (jewelery line, hair, fashion, etc...) and such a huge blog following resort to these measures? She had so much going for her, smh...


 
Just from the outside looking in...

She started the jewelry line and she may have gotten in over her head. Instead of being honest about her shortcomings as a business owner- she allegedly lies, faking an illness...but ENSO Naturals was probably a business model that she's always had- but really- who would trust her after the jewelry line fiasco? In her mind, she probably felt the need to be deceptive about the beginnings of ENSO so that she could establish a consumer base.

The funny thing about this whole situation is, if she told people the truth from jump- she would have still had followers, and therefore could have established ENSO without all the alleged Dee Cole trickery...


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Aug 31, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> Just from the outside looking in...
> 
> She started the jewelry line and she may have gotten in over her head. Instead of being honest about her shortcomings as a business owner- she allegedly lies, faking an illness...but ENSO Naturals was probably a business model that she's always had- but really- who would trust her after the jewelry line fiasco? In her mind, she probably felt the need to be deceptive about the beginnings of ENSO so that she could establish a consumer base.
> 
> The funny thing about this whole situation is, if she told people the truth from jump- she would have still had followers, and therefore could have established ENSO without all the alleged Dee Cole trickery...


 
prior to her jewlry line i thought she had some other business as well. so this is her 3rd business, and people already aren't getting their orders..... and rather you get in over your head or not, tell your customers that you are out of stock, apologize and refund them their money. instead she keeps the money, lies and stalls until its too late to get a refund, then disappears.  some people are very very bold. she's posted pics of herself and friends, and continuouslly apprently defrauds people of their money. 

another question/comment i have after reading some of these threads, for those that read through some of these threads and still wanted to order her products even if using paypal... why? how can you even be sure of the legetimacy of the ingredients? are these products just that great and magical? i don't understand.... 

anyways back to lurking in this thread.... lol


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Someone Posted This Comment On Her Facebook Page.*



> You are so busted SloppyMoppy!!! Ladies she IS the owner of Enso. Read the hair forums!


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 31, 2011)

Glamorous_chic said:


> prior to her jewlry line i thought she had some other business as well.


 
*Rumor Has It She Had A Soap Business. And Was Ripping Folks Off From That Business Too.*


----------



## Mortons (Aug 31, 2011)

She needs her butt beat for threatening legal action on that lady with the blog when she was telling the truth.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 31, 2011)

This moptop/Enso Naturals/Nikole Crowe scamming is putting the Naija 419 scammers to shame!! lol! ......  At least when you hear 419, you know they are out to scam ur arse!.   

Moptop/sloppymoppy/thirsty video girl *'I guess you got 99 problems and LYING is one of them!!! *

*#GOD-HAVE-MERCY-ON-HER-LYING-SOUL#*


----------



## DaiseeDay (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh gawd... I just KNEW this ENSO stuff wasn't over yet. 

It won't be over until this is on the news and she is in court or she breaks down and tells the truth (I may find the first option more likely as we all know we're not dealing with an honest person here).

The situation wasn't even that bad, but the lying thing is not cool and scamming in this economy is just asking for a load of poop. In my city we have this guy from a local news station who investigates scams and his catch phrase is: "that 'ain't right!". Anyone who knows what I'm talking about - maybe we should call him lol.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it goes like this. Clothes, soaps, frankencise and myrrh, jewelry and enso. Is that right? She had four or five Internet businesses I think.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 31, 2011)

PopLife said:


> I think it's hard for so many to believe all of this because it just doesn't make any sense. Why would someone with so much talent (jewelery line, hair, fashion, etc...) and such a huge blog following resort to these measures? She had so much going for her, smh...





beans4reezy said:


> Just from the outside looking in...
> 
> She started the jewelry line and she may have gotten in over her head. Instead of being honest about her shortcomings as a business owner- she allegedly lies, faking an illness...but ENSO Naturals was probably a business model that she's always had- but really- who would trust her after the jewelry line fiasco? In her mind, she probably felt the need to be deceptive about the beginnings of ENSO so that she could establish a consumer base.
> 
> The funny thing about this whole situation is, if she told people the truth from jump- she would have still had followers, and therefore could have established ENSO without all the alleged Dee Cole trickery...



I think you guys are giving her too much credit. Agree she's talented but even when you screw up and get overwhelmed in a business you don't go into stealing money, inventing diseases, and producing footprints of a dead infant.

Those are the actions of a very sick individual. 

I think she was likely always a liar and thief and tried a straight business for a second but got sick of it. She likely enjoyed the attention given to her via her blog and played off it. She probably observed like you said that people were so willing to forgive disasters so long as the person is 'honest' and decided rather than spend her time and money making products she could just pocket the money. I see it on this website all the time: forgiving extremely delayed shipping, sending the wrong items, not responding to customer emails. So she created her sob story and kept the money. No offense to anyone but look how long she got away with it, look how many people forgives and sympathized with her...look how many people would have willingly done business again.

The thing is she knows she makes good money off this con game. She maybe spends $100 creating ANY product (just generalizing) and by the time she has support and a following she can earn upwards of a $1000 tax free without doing anything. She disappears, changes her screen name, starts all over and can prey on the same people. Whether it's 3, 4, or 5 online businesses she hasn't really gotten caught till now and has likely stolen thousands upon thousands. I doubt shed ever really stop unless she was on the news, in court, or in jail. 

Some folks just come on this Earth to hurt others with no real intention of doing good, sad as it is to hear.


----------



## jahzyira (Aug 31, 2011)

*Update*.... *STILL* haven't received my package. Just Called the bank and got the charge reversed. Ill know better next time.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Aug 31, 2011)

jahzyira said:


> *Update*.... *STILL* haven't received my package. Just Called the bank and got the charge reversed. Ill know better next time.



I thought she was going to credited you $25.....  

ETA: Oh nevermind that takes 3-5 business days.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 31, 2011)

Is anyone on her twitter? Is she addressing anything?


----------



## Mai Tai (Aug 31, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> Is anyone on her twitter? I*s she addressing anything?*



She is not...back to lurking...


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 31, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> I think you guys are giving her too much credit. Agree she's talented but even when you screw up and get overwhelmed in a business you don't go into stealing money, inventing diseases, and producing footprints of a dead infant.
> 
> Those are the actions of a very sick individual.
> 
> ...



*^^^ You could be onto something there, especially the highlighted part. She's definitely got her narcissistic freak on!!! 
*


jahzyira said:


> *Update*.... *STILL* haven't received my package. Just Called the bank and got the charge reversed. Ill know better next time.



* ^^^ It's great you got the charge reversed!! *


----------



## Windsy (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope she gets the help she needs no normal person would put so much effort in doing something this messy and crazy.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 31, 2011)

Kachi said:


> *^^^ You could be onto something there, especially the highlighted part. She's definitely got her narcissistic freak on!!! ]*


*

Yeah, worst thing I could ever do if I got in over my head in a business is vanish point blank. I'd feel like shhh and guilty but that'd be it. I couldn't even picture me staying quiet for too long without responding to people/apologizing.

But that 'woman' typed up a fake birth certificate and created footprints from SOMEWHERE (earlier I wondered if she had access to someone's child and did it that way) to manipulate people's sympathy. 

I just think this is a form of business to her. She seems like a hustler 'any means necessary' (especially if it really is her in that Nelly video) frankly I think she's still perfecting the scam and is trying to salvage Enso because she probably has no other means of income for now. 

If Enso fails girlfriend may actually have to get a job.*


----------



## DivaDee62 (Aug 31, 2011)

Let's see...

2009-2010? Starts Ebay Soap Supply Business. Allegedly Scams some folks, fakes death to get out of refunding money and/or sending product. 

2009-2010? Starts Etsy Vintage Clothing Store which abruptly closes.

2009-2010? Starts Frank & Myrrh Blog/Jewelry store. Takes orders, Allegedly scams some folks and disappears.

2010? Reappears as The Mop Top Maven blog. Amasses a large following, "opens" Frank & Myrrh Jewelry Store. Nov/Dec 2010 has blow out sale, scams some folks...counts reach possibly 200-250 orders not fulfilled or refunded. She disappears.

Feb 2011 Reappears online only to tell folks she is oh so sick... "Mom and Grandma" post on various blogs co-signing the daughter's illness. No refunds. No products. 

June 2011 People on various messageboards report seeing MTM out and about in L.A. living life and looking good. 

June 2011 Enso Naturals Appears. Founder "Dee Cole" aka Nikole Denise Crowe is face camera shy but not too shy to post pics of her hands under another pseudonym to give store Rave Reviews.

July/August 2011 The Con is outed. MTM appears, Enso is not me, yall tripping; the dog ate my homework; I'm on the Sick and Shut in List. Blah Blah Blah. Someone gets a copy of legal documents proving that Nikole is the SOLE PROPRIETOR of Enso Naturals.  Additionally Nikole's humble background video ho beginnings are uncovered *snicker*

September 2011 to INFINITY: Fools still gonna give this nutbag their money despite mounds and mounds of proof that Nikole D. Crowe is a low-rent half a#$ Grifter; a Thousandnaire living in Hollyweird trying desperately to keep up with Claudia Jordan and her crew of delusional gold diggers. 

I wish this chicken head would send me a cease and desist letter. Nah run tell dat HOMEGURL!


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 31, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 2009-2010? Starts Ebay Soap Supply Business. Allegedly Scams some folks, fakes death to get out of refunding money and/or sending product.
> 
> ...


 #iCried


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Aug 31, 2011)

y'all watch. you're going to go over to the ET forum one day and see her beau'd up with some musician or baller. WATCH!!!  She loves glitz and glam and while scamming may pay the bills it's not enough for the red carpet. Y'all wait and see. This stuff is kindergarten. She'll be moving onto college soon enough. I don't know why I suspect this will happen but I think it will and I'm gonna be right here to watch it all play out.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 31, 2011)

DivaDee62 - She faked her death???  I need the T's on that one!


----------



## DivaDee62 (Aug 31, 2011)

Allegedly faked her death so that the Ebay buyers would leave her alone about not getting their product or their money. This was outed on twitter by someone who clearly knows Nikole and was willing for a brief moment to spill a few drops of Sweet Tea lol 

http://twitter.com/#!/WatchDeThroned

Looks like Crownsnatcher is back in business after the newest developments! One can only wonder if Crownsnatcher is going to drop more gems.



westNDNbeauty said:


> DivaDee62 - She faked her death???  I need the T's on that one!


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Y'all Play Too Damn Much. I.Just.Can't.*

*ETA: Wonder Who This WatchDeThrone Is And I Wish He/She Would Just Spill All The Tea.*


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Aug 31, 2011)

DivaDee62
Gurl you are crazy but you summed it up.  Just choked on my relaxing drink (Rum and Coke) and tinkled on myself.  smdh.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 1, 2011)

JazzyOleBabe I'm baffled that folks are on the Enso Page complaining that they didn't get their product, are getting no answer and then whining about how they ordered from the company DESPITE having read ALLLLLLLL the warnings and mounting evidence that MTM=Enso Naturals. 

I wonder where Lexi with the Curls is right about now? Maybe having Philliptinis with Nikole getting Business tips and Background Video Ho Industry Contacts. Clearly for some a check is A CHECK! 




JazzyOleBabe said:


> DivaDee62
> Gurl you are crazy but you summed it up.  Just choked on my relaxing drink (Rum and Coke) and tinkled on myself.  smdh.


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> September 2011 to INFINITY: *Fools still gonna give this nutbag their money despite mounds and mounds of proof that Nikole D. Crowe is a low-rent half a#$ Grifter; a Thousandnaire living in Hollyweird trying desperately to keep up with Claudia Jordan and her crew of delusional gold diggers. *
> 
> I wish this chicken head would send me a cease and desist letter. Nah run tell dat HOMEGURL!


 



DivaDee62 said:


> @JazzyOleBabe *I'm baffled that folks are on the Enso Page complaining that they didn't get their product, are getting no answer and then whining about how they ordered from the company DESPITE having read ALLLLLLLL the warnings and mounting evidence that MTM=Enso Naturals. *
> 
> I wonder where Lexi with the Curls is right about now? Maybe having Philliptinis with Nikole getting Business tips and Background Video Ho Industry Contacts. Clearly for some a check is A CHECK!



ITA!! WTH!? At this point, I blame the ones who still ordered from her after all this madness. If they just wanted to give some money away, they could have paid one of my bills this month.

DivaDee62 What does Lexi have to do with this?  I missed this tea.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 1, 2011)

Business tips and Industry contacts.  Y'all roll big time out west.  LOL.  Dayum.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 1, 2011)

> @DivaDee62
> I wonder where Lexi with the Curls is right about now? Maybe having Philliptinis with Nikole getting Business tips and Background Video Ho Industry Contacts. Clearly for some a check is A CHECK!


 
*What Did Lexi Do? *


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 1, 2011)

nappystorm Lexi was one of the biggest supporters when MTM "reactivated her twitter" She was all on twitter calling the Negative Nellies (like me) psychos and nutjobs for blasting MTM's con ways and blowing up the spot. Telling MTM to DM her so they can get together and talk. I support you MTM Lexi Supports you. CHILE BOO.

But now she's all on YT and FB talm bout "I wasn't gonna respond but yall talking bout me reeeeeal low on the message boards...what had happen wuz BLAH BLAH BLAH I wasn't supporting MTM I was supporting da chilren. Lexi Luvs Da Kidz...that's what I was talkin' bout on twitter.

Again I say CHILE PLEASE


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62

what had happen wuz BLAH BLAH BLAH 

LOL


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 1, 2011)

*All I Can Say Is WOW.*


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 1, 2011)

Holy ****. I had no idea Lexi with the curls defended her!! I completely missed that. Good to know. This is all bananas. And I don't think it will end here.


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> @nappystorm Lexi was one of the biggest supporters when MTM "reactivated her twitter" She was all on twitter calling the Negative Nellies (like me) psychos and nutjobs for blasting MTM's con ways and blowing up the spot. Telling MTM to DM her so they can get together and talk. I support you MTM Lexi Supports you. CHILE BOO.
> 
> But now she's all on YT and FB talm bout "I wasn't gonna respond but yall talking bout me reeeeeal low on the message boards...what had happen wuz BLAH BLAH BLAH I wasn't supporting MTM I was supporting da chilren. Lexi Luvs Da Kidz...that's what I was talkin' bout on twitter.
> 
> Again I say CHILE PLEASE


Oh she's playing Super Save-A-Sloppy, huh? I saw the post on her FB page.


----------



## Katherina (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> July/August 2011 The Con is outed. MTM appears, Enso is not me, yall tripping; the dog ate my homework; *I'm on the Sick and Shut in List.* Blah Blah Blah. Someone gets a copy of legal documents proving that Nikole is the SOLE PROPRIETOR of Enso Naturals.  Additionally Nikole's humble background video ho beginnings are uncovered *snicker*


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lexi of course is saying now that she wasn't defending MTM but only defending the so called pressure on MTM to reveal "her personal business" aka alll the medical/emotional/traumatic excuses for scamming folks, not refunding money, not sending what was purchased. But before MTM made her twitter private, Lexi was allll over the timelime high fiving her and trying to get her own hookup into the world of Essence Top 40 Black Beauty/Hair bloggers. 





LaBelleLL said:


> Holy ****. I had no idea Lexi with the curls defended her!! I completely missed that. Good to know. This is all bananas. And I don't think it will end here.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 got all the T's.  Where is the video of Lexi responding.  I missed it.  Link a sista!


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't find her YT I don't know if it is under a different name but here is her facebook post from last week where she makes herself the victim. 

http://www.facebook.com/notes/lexiw...e-thingsdrama-in-the-forums/10150257280966653




westNDNbeauty said:


> DivaDee62 got all the T's.  Where is the video of Lexi responding.  I missed it.  Link a sista!


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> Can't find her YT I don't know if it is under a different name but here is her facebook post from last week where she makes herself the victim.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/notes/lexiw...e-thingsdrama-in-the-forums/10150257280966653


I didn't see this video either. OT: I'm still mad at her for this video. I felt so bad for her friend 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBQyGOj77Mo&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm glad all of this continues to come out. Hopefully it will stop someone in their tracks who is just about to GET OVER on a specialized section of the Internet Social community i.e. Naturals, Black hair care enthusiasts, Makeup & General PJs. And it will serve as a caution to folks who willingly spend money on internet shops without first vetting the business as legit. 

As long as I've been on hair/makeup/entertainment message boards, I've seen many a scam go down and they all end horribly for the SCAMMER more so than the scammed. From the first online scam I witnessed on BHM with the chick who was buying Indian hair wholesale for groups of posters and then sending them used cheap BSS braid hair in return...She was killed by her husband after they rewarded themselves with a big old luxury house, paid for by the posters on BHM.  And now 10 years later MTM scamming folks after becoming a BLOG GOD I wouldn't be surprised if I saw her on the local news either going to jail or worse for her tricks and cons. 

Eddie Long, Creflo Dollar ain't got nothing on scandalous chicks like Nikole.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 1, 2011)

You found her YT channel! Don't know why I couldn't get it to come up. As for the BC video, I'm not sure if that is how it's supposed to look after a BC cause I didn't BC during my transition, my stylist gradually cut off the relaxed ends and I kept everything under a weave. Yeah but I'm feeling sad face looking at the end result :-( 

I'll see if someone posted the YT video on NC but she may have taken it down to keep from getting deeper in the weeds! 


nappystorm said:


> I didn't see this video either. OT: I'm still mad at her for this video. I felt so bad for her friend
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBQyGOj77Mo&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 1, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> I didn't see this video either. OT: I'm still mad at her for this video. I felt so bad for her friend
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBQyGOj77Mo&feature=channel_video_title



I remember when she first posted that.  My problem was that she cut a hell of a lot of that poor girl's new growth...  Her friend looked annoyed.


----------



## rainbowknots (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> @nappystorm Lexi was one of the biggest supporters when MTM "reactivated her twitter" She was all on twitter calling the Negative Nellies (like me) psychos and nutjobs for blasting MTM's con ways and blowing up the spot. Telling MTM to DM her so they can get together and talk. I support you MTM Lexi Supports you. CHILE BOO.
> 
> But now she's all on YT and FB talm bout "I wasn't gonna respond but yall talking bout me reeeeeal low on the message boards...what had happen wuz BLAH BLAH BLAH I wasn't supporting MTM I was supporting da chilren. *Lexi Luvs Da Kidz*...that's what I was talkin' bout on twitter.
> 
> Again I say CHILE PLEASE


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Sep 1, 2011)

Glamorous_chic said:


> prior to her jewlry line i thought she had some other business as well. so this is her 3rd business, and people already aren't getting their orders..... and rather you get in over your head or not, tell your customers that you are out of stock, apologize and refund them their money. instead she keeps the money, lies and stalls until its too late to get a refund, then disappears.  some people are very very bold. she's posted pics of herself and friends, and continuouslly apprently defrauds people of their money.
> 
> another question/comment i have after reading some of these threads, for those that read through some of these threads and still wanted to order her products even if using paypal... why? *how can you even be sure of the legetimacy of the ingredients?* are these products just that great and magical? i don't understand....
> 
> anyways back to lurking in this thread.... lol


 


This!!! Who knows what the hell she's putting in there! Mofos gonna wonder why their hair looks texlaxed


----------



## empressri (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn I hope I never piss yall off cause yall go hard!! Even Jesus is up on the cross looking down at folks going damn!!! 

This is why I do product reviews and keep it moving. I don't have that type of time for the rest of that stuff.

All of the inch high private eyes, I'm putting in my bid for yall to come up with a solution to the national debt, unemployment and other things since congress cannot be trusted. Yall get to the nitty gritty, help'em out some.


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Sep 1, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> Yeah, worst thing I could ever do if I got in over my head in a business is vanish point blank. I'd feel like shhh and guilty but that'd be it. I couldn't even picture me staying quiet for too long without responding to people/apologizing.
> 
> But that 'woman' typed up a fake birth certificate and created footprints from SOMEWHERE (earlier I wondered if she had access to someone's child and did it that way) to manipulate people's sympathy.
> 
> ...



^^^    .... Yeah who's gonna hire a liar and a thief? one google search later and potential employers will be  away from her   



DivaDee62 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 2009-2010? Starts Ebay Soap Supply Business. *Allegedly Scams some folks, fakes death to get out of refunding money and/or sending product*.



^^^ Me thinks after faking her own death(very morbid!!), she will have no qualms selling out her family. Anything for that green monkey! ..... 



DivaDee62 said:


> As long as I've been on hair/makeup/entertainment message boards, I've seen many a scam go down and they all end horribly for the SCAMMER more so than the scammed. *From the first online scam I witnessed on BHM with the chick who was buying Indian hair wholesale for groups of posters and then sending them used cheap BSS braid hair in return...She was killed by her husband after they rewarded themselves with a big old luxury house, paid for by the posters on BHM.*  And now 10 years later MTM scamming folks after becoming a BLOG GOD I wouldn't be surprised if I saw her on the local news either going to jail or worse for her tricks and cons.
> 
> Eddie Long, Creflo Dollar ain't got nothing on scandalous chicks like Nikole.




DivaDee62 what was the scale of her scam operations? It's sad that she had to die like that   , but karma(bad karma in particular) is truely a B&%*^


----------



## reeko43 (Sep 1, 2011)

This would have to come to light when I am sitting in the middle of days long power outage.  I am just getting through this thread and able to see the document.  
I am so proud of every one of the smart posters here that didn't allow themselves to be brow
Beaten by the guru worshippers.  You put your brains to the task, revealed scam 
and exposed fraud for what it is.  I am so thankful for you. 

I really question the motivation of those who are "tired of hearing about this" or wh remain in priotect
Mode for Mop and this scam.  What is in it for them?  Are they getting free products from
Her and others?  Are they getting paid to try to belittle those who refuse to stand by and allow
Scammers to dupe people?  You private eyes keep going in hard!  We need more smart wimen like
you.  And for the rest who choose to remain gullible, quit being victims.  Open your brain 
And close your wallet.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 1, 2011)

HanaKuroi said:


> I think it goes like this. Clothes, soaps, frankencise and myrrh, jewelry and enso. Is that right? She had four or five Internet businesses I think.


 
I think she was selling ayuervedic stuff or powders, and oils. I vaguely remember when she posted something about starting a wholesale business to sell to spas, and leaving the board. This was awhile back.

ETA: Ok, so this was prob part of the soap supply business.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 1, 2011)

I have nothing to add here but I never cared for lexi with the curls.  Her yt vids are boring (no personality) and she tries so hard to be noticed.  Also if she scammed out of her money she would want to know everything about the scammer so she needs to shut it about the drama.
 When moptopmaven did yt vids, I did enjoy her vids and I'm saddened that the woman has so much potential to become a successful legitimate business woman but throws it all away by scamming folks for their money and pity...a real socialpath.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Sep 1, 2011)

Mortons said:


> She needs her butt beat for threatening legal action on that lady with the blog when she was telling the truth.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
And I hope she (lady w/the blog) doesn't shut her blog down or perm her hair behind this madness.


----------



## MissErikaM (Sep 1, 2011)

ms.blue said:


> When moptopmaven did yt vids, I did enjoy her vids and I'm saddened that the woman has so much potential to become a successful legitimate business woman but throws it all away by scamming folks for their money and pity...a real socialpath.



THIS!!! All she had to do was be honest and forthcoming from jump and she wouldv'e stayed in good graces with the majority of people. When you decide to own a business, sometimes you have to do things you normally wouldn't do (i.e respond to customer needs when you are sick, release statements letting people know what's up). I'm not saying don't take needed time off to heal, but be realistic. If you fall behind on orders, either refund that ish, or send it out late with gratuitous samples and a damn discount code. 

Pfft, let ME have a whole community of people dying to throw their money at me and do business with me, I'ma do right by y'all LOL


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 2009-2010? Starts Ebay Soap Supply Business. Allegedly Scams some folks, fakes death to get out of refunding money and/or sending product.
> 
> ...


 
#DEAD!! I freaking died laughing at the bolded, like seriously. OMG!! I haven't heard someone mention the sick and shut in list since I last visited to my old school baptist church that I grew up in.


----------



## Zenobia61 (Sep 1, 2011)

Did she do any dirt under her screen name of GabbanaGirl?


----------



## Katherina (Sep 1, 2011)

empressri said:


> Damn I hope I never piss yall off cause yall go hard!! Even Jesus is up on the cross looking down at folks going damn!!!
> 
> This is why I do product reviews and keep it moving. I don't have that type of time for the rest of that stuff.
> 
> *All of the inch high private eyes*, I'm putting in my bid for yall to come up with a solution to the national debt, unemployment and other things since congress cannot be trusted. Yall get to the nitty gritty, help'em out some.



Stop! Please! 

InchHighPrivateEye


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Katherina said:


> Stop! Please!
> 
> @InchHighPrivateEye


 
You rang? SMH @ me for not being on this case from the beginning


----------



## empressri (Sep 1, 2011)

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> You rang? SMH @ me for not being on this case from the beginning



*DEAD DEAD DEAD* You just make me choke on my food when I saw this name hahahahahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!  omg that was hilarious!!!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/WatchDeThroned
> 
> Looks like Crownsnatcher is back in business after the newest developments! One can only wonder if Crownsnatcher is going to drop more gems.


 
followed 



DivaDee62 said:


> As long as I've been on hair/makeup/entertainment message boards, I've seen many a scam go down and they all end horribly for the SCAMMER more so than the scammed. *From the first online scam I witnessed on BHM with the chick who was buying Indian hair wholesale for groups of posters and then sending them used cheap BSS braid hair in return...She was killed by her husband after they rewarded themselves with a big old luxury house, paid for by the posters on BHM. *And now 10 years later MTM scamming folks after becoming a BLOG GOD I wouldn't be surprised if I saw her on the local news either going to jail or worse for her tricks and cons.
> 
> Eddie Long, Creflo Dollar ain't got nothing on scandalous chicks like Nikole.


 
ClawwdHammercy WOW


----------



## lsw29 (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> I'm glad all of this continues to come out. Hopefully it will stop someone in their tracks who is just about to GET OVER on a specialized section of the Internet Social community i.e. Naturals, Black hair care enthusiasts, Makeup & General PJs. And it will serve as a caution to folks who willingly spend money on internet shops without first vetting the business as legit.
> 
> As long as I've been on hair/makeup/entertainment message boards, I've seen many a scam go down and they all end horribly for the SCAMMER more so than the scammed. From the first online scam I witnessed on BHM with the chick who was buying Indian hair wholesale for groups of posters and then sending them used cheap BSS braid hair in return...She was killed by her husband after they rewarded themselves with a big old luxury house, paid for by the posters on BHM.  And now 10 years later MTM scamming folks after becoming a BLOG GOD I wouldn't be surprised if I saw her on the local news either going to jail or worse for her tricks and cons.
> 
> Eddie Long, Creflo Dollar ain't got nothing on scandalous chicks like Nikole.



I am also an old school hair board girl.  I was thinking about the BHM weave scandal after reading about the constant mounting ENSO gate.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> From the first online scam I witnessed on BHM with the chick who was buying Indian hair wholesale for groups of posters and then sending them used cheap BSS braid hair in return...She was killed by her husband after they rewarded themselves with a big old luxury house, paid for by the posters on BHM.


 
*Wow. You Took It Way Back. I Remember This, It Was Even Talked About Here. Unfortunate Story.*


----------



## Arcadian (Sep 1, 2011)

Also, dosen't enso have a partnering account?   

*Ecodermis & Wolfberry*
563 Lincoln Place
Brooklyn, New York, 11238
718.450.8300
www.ecodermis.com




But if you go to that site and search, no Enso stuff there.   Could be their such just sucks, never know.

BTW has anyone ever been to this store in person??





-A


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> Can't find her YT I don't know if it is under a different name but here is her facebook post from last week where she makes herself the victim.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/notes/lexiw...e-thingsdrama-in-the-forums/10150257280966653


 
DivaDee62 was this girl a member here? She looks really, really famililar.


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 1, 2011)

beans4reezy said:


> @DivaDee62 was this girl a member here? She looks really, really famililar.


 
Yea if you read down further on her post she says she use to be a member here but left because of the natural hair drama on LHCF.


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 1, 2011)

ladylibra_30 said:


> And I hope she (lady w/the blog) doesn't shut her blog down *or perm her hair behind this madness*.


----------



## Katherina (Sep 1, 2011)

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> You rang? SMH @ me for not being on this case from the beginning



I can't ...tears


----------



## jahzyira (Sep 1, 2011)

Uh oh.... *NOW* the tracking number she gave me wants to update after I turned it in to my bank. #returntosender


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 1, 2011)

ladylibra_30 said:


> And I hope she (lady w/the blog) doesn't shut her blog down or perm her hair behind this madness.





nappystorm said:


>



nappystorm LOL don't laugh its true. The blogger that figured out Enso=MTM stopped blogging and even said that she would relax her hair.

Here is the blog:  http://www.curlycopia.com/


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea she was sounding  a little crazy and deranged.  Personally idc if she relaxes cause it ain't that deep LOL. Can't no natural haired person make me want to relax because they are evil. 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## HennaRo (Sep 1, 2011)

Curlycopia/cb3 already said that she is still natural. Obviously due to the recent events she is feeling better.


----------



## ellegantelle (Sep 1, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> Curlycopia/cb3 already said that she is still natural. Obviously due to the recent events she is feeling better.



That's good to hear. Scams R' Us Sloptop Maven can't be taking everyones money AND health.


----------



## curlyc (Sep 1, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> Curlycopia/cb3 already said that she is still natural. Obviously due to the recent events she is feeling better.



I am, thanks! I promised I would stay away from forums after the latest fiasco, but I must respond.

Crazy and delusional? I don't think so. I am completely sane. I stepped away from my blog because it was starting to effect my personal life. And, after paying my lawyer $175/hr (and I was there an entire morning) to look over all of the documents and correspondence, it was time for me to politely bow out. It was not worth the threatening phone calls, the ugly tweets, the comments left on my blog, and the relentless mobs of hate emails I started to receive. 

Yes, I am still natural and yes I did consider getting a relaxer. After stepping away from the drama, I realized that it was not worth it because I do love my natural hair. 

I hope this clears everything up. Think what you may, I know I made the right decision for me.


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 1, 2011)

lol i appreciate the hell out of yall ladies.  i had been MIA on the board for several months up until about last week.   saw a few posts about enso naturals, went to the website and saw some things i liked.  had planned on placing an order friday on payday.  thank y'all, had yall not kept the drama going i might have missed this ridiculousness and placed an order.  

on a side note, yall have kept me thoroughly entertained and laughing for the past hour.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Sep 1, 2011)

curlyc said:


> I am, thanks! I promised I would stay away from forums after the latest fiasco, but I must respond.
> 
> Crazy and delusional? I don't think so. I am completely sane. I stepped away from my blog because it was starting to effect my personal life. And, after paying my lawyer $175/hr (and I was there an entire morning) to look over all of the documents and correspondence, it was time for me to politely bow out. It was not worth the threatening phone calls, the ugly tweets, the comments left on my blog, and the relentless mobs of hate emails I started to receive.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad that whole ****uation worked out for you.  I'm also gald you didn't do anything that you would regret behind that madness.

Crazy - figuratively speaking in light of the phony cease letter, which in turn had you considering shutting down your lovely blog and perming your hair. But you were living it (and the actual victims of the scam) and we were merely observing it. Like you said you did what was best for you at the time given the circumstances.


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 1, 2011)

The threads are still on BHM but are no doubt locked...or they may have taken them down after word came that the woman was killed. But it was a loooooong con like over  several months and it was like a Ponzi Scheme. I would put it in the tens of thousands of dollars over the course of the scam. Her friends and/or the people who joined the "co-op" first or spent more money in the "Co-op" they got the nice hair, the late comers or the folks only buying a few ounces or the newbies to the boards those are the people who would get "dry monkey pubic hair" which is what folks literally called it lol This happened with every co-op order but the folks who got bad hair, they were drowned out by Groupthink and there were always more willing to take their place. It wasnt until the folks towards the tip of the pyramid started getting scammed that folks began researching the chick to find out where she lived, worked, or how to get their money back. 

She took the profits from the scammed hair and the upcharge on the price to the co-op people to first start her own internet weave business. Then she opened up a weave shop...then a weave salon with tv commercials...then the luxury home and cars...next thing you know her husband kills her. It was a HAM. Bottom line she was able to do this all on the strength of her typing skills. Maybe a handful of folks on the boards had actually met her in person or knew her IRL. The majority (US and Foreign posters alike) didnt know here and sent her money.  All because someone became popular on a messageboard and gave out "tips and tricks". And she seemed nice. A few bible phrases in her signature and some cute profile pics with her weave fried dyed and laid to the side...that's all it took.  



DivaDee62 what was the scale of her scam operations? It's sad that she had to die like that   , but karma(bad karma in particular) is truely a B&%*^
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DivaDee62 (Sep 1, 2011)

I knew there had to be someone else who remembered the BHM weavegate. Lawd that was REAL in the STREETS. When I found out old girl was dead I just knew someone from the Weave boards when HAM on her. 




lsw29 said:


> I am also an old school hair board girl.  I was thinking about the BHM weave scandal after reading about the constant mounting ENSO gate.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 1, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> Bottom line she was able to do this all on the strength of her typing skills. Maybe a handful of folks on the boards had actually met her in person or knew her IRL. The majority (US and Foreign posters alike) didnt know here and sent her money.  All because someone became popular on a messageboard and gave out "tips and tricks". And she seemed nice. A few bible phrases in her signature and some cute profile pics with her weave fried dyed and laid to the side...that's all it took.



That's how con artists work. 

They profile their victims. Study them. Find weaknesses to manipulate. Forge an identity and then exploit those that trusted them. 

It's unsavory to think of but you really don't know the person on the other side of the computer. Joking and having fun is fine but when money becomes involved shady people realize they can stand to lose a few Internet friends. 

Look at Sparkling Flame, found an old bottle of Boundless Tresses in my bathroom cabinet.


----------



## Geminigirl (Sep 2, 2011)

curlyc said:


> I am, thanks! I promised I would stay away from forums after the latest fiasco, but I must respond.
> 
> Crazy and delusional? I don't think so. I am completely sane. I stepped away from my blog because it was starting to effect my personal life. And, after paying my lawyer $175/hr (and I was there an entire morning) to look over all of the documents and correspondence, it was time for me to politely bow out. It was not worth the threatening phone calls, the ugly tweets, the comments left on my blog, and the relentless mobs of hate emails I started to receive.
> 
> ...



I said deranged. I mean come on. What was relaxing your hair gonna do, distance you from the community? Then what?  Why would you let something effect you so much you'd relax because of it.  I just don't get it. I didn't know you were getting phone calls and don't see how but this is the internet so some things should be expected.  People are crazy in the virtual world which is why we should be a lot mire careful when we play in it. Some things are to be expected though,  I know some aren't as strong as me when it comes to letting the things people say on here roll right off.

Some people on YT crack, they start making videos addressing haters, when the best thing you can do is ignore. This tatic has worked for me so many times in real life. People start sending you pics of your house or kids,  then its time to worry and take the next step. You can call me dumb, ugly,  tell me you hate me to the max and want nothing but the worst for me all day. I'ma still sleep like a baby with a crooked smile, drool coming out the side, with a little fart bubble of relief. That's just me though. 

Anyways a lot of people told you the letter was bull. I can understand wanting to look into it further,but if a lawyer was going to break you, I would have got a free consultation somewhere first.  Especially since it all worked in your favor at the end (fake law firm, generic C&D letter, etc)

Anyways I was just stating my opinion sorry if it offended anyone. 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## curlyc (Sep 2, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> I said deranged. I mean come on. What was relaxing your hair gonna do, distance you from the community? Then what?  Why would you let something effect you so much you'd relax because of it.  I just don't get it. I didn't know you were getting phone calls and don't see how but this is the internet so some things should be expected.  People are crazy in the virtual world which is why we should be a lot mire careful when we play in it. Some things are to be expected though,  I know some aren't as strong as me when it comes to letting the things people say on here roll right off.
> 
> Some people on YT crack, they start making videos addressing haters, when the best thing you can do is ignore. This tatic has worked for me so many times in real life. People start sending you pics of your house or kids,  then its time to worry and take the next step. You can call me dumb, ugly,  tell me you hate me to the max and want nothing but the worst for me all day. I'ma still sleep like a baby with a crooked smile, drool coming out the side, with a little fart bubble of relief. That's just me though.
> 
> ...



Deranged? Even worse, precisely the reason why I stepped away. I'm glad you are strong enough to let things slide off your back and move on, that is a great attribute.

As for questioning why I would let something like this effect me so much that I would relax my hair, all I can say is I lived it and that's how I felt. Sorry if you don't understand, if you knew me you would understand. I am a rebel at heart. 

Phone calls? This all started because I ordered from the company, they have all of my personal information. Likewise, I posted (from my personal Facebook page) on their Facebook page where I addressed one of their comments. By doing that I put all of my personal info out there, I regret it. 

Free consultation? I wish, not where I live. 

I am officially out. Sorry I responded in the first place, I will go back to real life where people who know me don't question my decisions.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 2, 2011)

It is against the law to impersonate an attorney. You can get in real trouble. Why Nikole did that I do not know. I would have gone to the D.A.


----------



## bronzebomb (Sep 2, 2011)

ok, I just read the "Attorney Letter" and all the other "evidence" and y'all might be right about this one...

*Mop Top Maven is Enso Naturals*
_Sawry, I was trying to give her the benefit of doubt_


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.insideprivacy.com/united-states/californias-online-impersonation-law-comes-into-effect/ I don't know if this applies.
 I am not sure if the attorney was a real person or not.
I need to find out what the penalty is for impersonating a lawyer is in CA. I think it depends on the intent, whether it is for money or intimidation .  The link above is not about impersonating a lawyer but impersonation in general. If I had received a fake C&D letter I would be all over that person. Running late. Maybe the LCHF ladies can find out about impersonating an attorney.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 2, 2011)

*At This Point I Would Be Surprised If MTM Made Any Comment To Deny Or Confirm That She Owns This Company. She'll Resurface With A New Company And Gig. She'll Continue On Like Nothing Is Going On And Probably Already Has Another Company Lined Up And Registered.*


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 2, 2011)

curlyc said:


> Phone calls? This all started because I ordered from the company, they have all of my personal information. Likewise, I posted (from my personal Facebook page) on their Facebook page where I addressed one of their comments. By doing that I put all of my personal info out there, I regret it.
> 
> .




I ain't saying another word on this subject at hand, but I will say this-and this is why I believe it is FOOLISH to still be ordering from this company after all of this crap went down.

 "Oh but the products make my hair feel so good.  I'm going to order anyway and pray to Jesus as I hit the send button"  

Ninja please.  Get you some shea butter and have a seat.  Putting your financial health at risk over some doggone hair products! It ain't that serious....

I'm out.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 2, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *At This Point I Would Be Surprised If MTM Made Any Comment To Deny Or Confirm That She Owns This Company. She'll Resurface With A New Comany And Gig. She'll Continue On Like Nothing Is Going On And Probably Already Has Another Company Lined Up And Registered.*



Her biggest mistake was giving out her real name. Well bad move for her but a good one for us.  It'll be easy for her to move on and open a new store so I guess people should just be careful with whatever new internet store pops up with a ton of products.  I'm sticking to the vendors I know and that's it.



ms-gg said:


> I ain't saying another word on this subject at hand, but I will say this-and this is why I believe it is FOOLISH to still be ordering from this company after all of this crap went down.
> 
> "Oh but the products make my hair feel so good.  I'm going to order anyway and pray to Jesus as I hit the send button"
> 
> ...



AND giving out their credit card numbers too! She doesn't take Paypal anymore.  I wouldn't be surprised if the next "con" is to steal credit card info and go on a shopping spree.  

CurlyC I can't believe you were receiving calls and nasty letters. I'm so sorry. I can imagine how traumatizing that would be.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yup, this is it in a nutshell! 



DivaDee62 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 2009-2010? Starts Ebay Soap Supply Business. Allegedly Scams some folks, fakes death to get out of refunding money and/or sending product.
> 
> ...


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye (Sep 2, 2011)

It's sad that something like this may indirectly hurt the endeavors of other Black business women. One thing I was so impressed and inspired by when I started lurking here was how so many women are taking their livelihood and future into their own hands and also providing a good service/product to others. I don't know if it's just a sign of the times or what, but a lot of my peers IRL and people on FB--that I no longer communicate with but  have known--are doing the same thing and it's amazing and wonderful. 

I grew up with an entreprenurial mom so I would always take these sort of things for granted, but now that I have a 9-5 that isn't giving me what I need or giving anything back, I see business ownership for what it is: a huge opportunity and very hard work. You always hear from those people that have negative attidudes and are reluctant to support Black business and it is sad to see their cynicism validated 

And it's even more sad because I just looked at her youtube videos and I know you can never judge a book by its cover, but she really is a beautiful, seemingly sweet, young woman that you wouldn't expect that from. It makes you want to give everybody a sideeye. This debacle has been entertaining to watch unfold (and investigate ) but it's just so, so unfortunate.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 2, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *At This Point I Would Be Surprised If MTM Made Any Comment To Deny Or Confirm That She Owns This Company. She'll Resurface With A New Company And Gig. She'll Continue On Like Nothing Is Going On And Probably Already Has Another Company Lined Up And Registered.*




with her record, i wouldn't be surprised. 

but what concerns me the most is, i worry that all of these threads, outtings, info and all of the spot-lights on her mistakes might make her a _better _crook in the long run. Kind of how when the news outs scandals step by step with the intention on helping the public consumer, but they are basically giving instructions on how to commit said crime... i worry that by exposing her flaws, that she will use this as a lesson on how _not _to act in the future. (Dont use assumed name with connections to birth name (check), dont use real email when dealing with business (check), dont use hands when taking pics (check), dont use same camera (check)........) being how she kept taking monies from Enso without sending products, even recently, i dont see this leopard changing her spots.... but instead, being able to hide them more cleverly.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 2, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I ain't saying another word on this subject at hand, but I will say this-and this is why I believe it is FOOLISH to still be ordering from this company after all of this crap went down.
> 
> "Oh but the products make my hair feel so good.  I'm going to order anyway and pray to Jesus as I hit the send button"
> 
> ...



I was under the impression she ordered before all of this went down.  Like, wasn't _she _the one who outed MTM/NC in the first place??


----------



## nappystorm (Sep 2, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I ain't saying another word on this subject at hand, but I will say this-and this is why I believe it is FOOLISH to still be ordering from this company after all of this crap went down.
> 
> "Oh but the products make my hair feel so good. I'm going to order anyway and pray to Jesus as I hit the send button"
> 
> ...


 Stop it, ms-gg, stop it, I say!


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 2, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I was under the impression she ordered before all of this went down.  Like, wasn't _she _the one who outed MTM/NC in the first place??



I think you may have misinterpreted what I was saying.  I am fully aware that the poster that I quoted was the original OP from naturallycurly.com with the gorgeous fro.  I was ellaborating on how Enso used her personal information to harass her.  People are still giving this company the benefit of the doubt despite knowing the alleged pattern that MTM has had with starting and stopping businesses.  I have no beef with the original Op of the Enso email scandal on NC.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2011)

Good point AwesomelyNappy. I didn't think about it that way.

I just hope all of these 'outing' threads allow more entrepreneurs from our community make better business choices and really succeed from their hard work. I personally haven't ordered from all of the natural hair care lines, but I'm very happy with the experiences that I've had so far. I also like hearing (continuous) good reviews for new lines.


----------



## HennaRo (Sep 2, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I was under the impression she ordered before all of this went down. Like, wasn't _she _the one who outed MTM/NC in the first place??


 
Two different people. 

Curlycopia outed Nikole, but someone up thread ordered on 8/11 and still hasn't received anything.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 2, 2011)

I wonder how you can monetize a food blog?  I said I was done right didn't I.....


*Wonders to self if anybody got that reference*


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 2, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I think you may have misinterpreted what I was saying.  I am fully aware that the poster that I quoted was the original OP from naturallycurly.com with the gorgeous fro.  I was ellaborating on how Enso used her personal information to harass her. * People are still giving this company the benefit of the doubt despite knowing the alleged pattern that MTM has had with starting and stopping businesses.  I have no beef with the original Op of the Enso email scandal on NC.*



Got it! Yes, there were a few people that still ordered from her after the drama started (and they knew about it).  There are too many other legitimate, ethical and trustworthy companies to order from.  When it doubt, go the Whole Foods, Vitacost.com, CurlMart.com, Oyin, Darcy's, Qhemet, DIY, etc.


----------



## Sugar (Sep 2, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> The threads are still on BHM but are no doubt locked...or they may have taken them down after word came that the woman was killed. But it was a loooooong con like over  several months and it was like a Ponzi Scheme. I would put it in the tens of thousands of dollars over the course of the scam. Her friends and/or the people who joined the "co-op" first or spent more money in the "Co-op" they got the nice hair, the late comers or the folks only buying a few ounces or the newbies to the boards those are the people who would get "dry monkey pubic hair" which is what folks literally called it lol This happened with every co-op order but the folks who got bad hair, they were drowned out by Groupthink and there were always more willing to take their place. It wasnt until the folks towards the tip of the pyramid started getting scammed that folks began researching the chick to find out where she lived, worked, or how to get their money back.
> 
> She took the profits from the scammed hair and the upcharge on the price to the co-op people to first start her own internet weave business. Then she opened up a weave shop...then a weave salon with tv commercials...then the luxury home and cars...next thing you know her husband kills her. It was a HAM. Bottom line she was able to do this all on the strength of her typing skills. Maybe a handful of folks on the boards had actually met her in person or knew her IRL. The majority (US and Foreign posters alike) didnt know here and sent her money.  All because someone became popular on a messageboard and gave out "tips and tricks". And she seemed nice. A few bible phrases in her signature and some cute profile pics with her weave fried dyed and laid to the side...that's all it took.
> 
> ...



I remember that. He killed her and then he killed himself.  Her company's website is still up, the company is still open and there's a memorial page for her.


----------



## 1QTPie (Sep 7, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *At This Point I Would Be Surprised If MTM Made Any Comment To Deny Or Confirm That She Owns This Company. She'll Resurface With A New Company And Gig. She'll Continue On Like Nothing Is Going On And Probably Already Has Another Company Lined Up And Registered.*




Why is every word capitalized?  


But yeah, I agree.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 17, 2011)

BUMP! Anything new!?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 17, 2011)

Nope. Just the fact that someone posted on Enso's wall that they haven't received their product since June and Enso has yet to comment or delete it.

Matter of fact they have been really quiet these days.  But the website still accepts orders....kinda like when she was sick and the Jewelry site was still up and running accepting orders.

But that one retail location in NY is still stocked with Enso products.

All very bizarre.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow...just wow...


----------



## Embyra (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 17, 2011)

She's just reaping in the folks who are completely unaware and probably trying to prep for her next scam with whatever money she can squeeze out of this one. SMH.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Sep 17, 2011)

You can't post on her Facebook page anymore. Suspicious..

And her Twitter is now protected too..
 Yeah something is going on.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Sep 17, 2011)

DivaDee62 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 2009-2010? Starts Ebay Soap Supply Business. Allegedly Scams some folks, fakes death to get out of refunding money and/or sending product.
> 
> ...


 

Who dis?  And where dey do dat at?


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 17, 2011)

.........



> September 2011 to INFINITY: Fools still gonna give this nutbag their money despite mounds and mounds of proof that Nikole D. Crowe is a low-rent half a#$ Grifter; a Thousandnaire living in Hollyweird trying desperately to keep up with *Claudia Jordan* and her crew of delusional gold diggers.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 18, 2011)

*Really?*
*YouTube Comment.*


> We miss you a lot butwith all thatdrama that happened between your personal life andgetting trashed on thehair care forums, i understand ifyou nevercome back. I mean people are so ungrateful and quick to judge, you provided SOO much information free of charge including recipes, and thesame people trashhing youare still going to your blog checking your posts. They keep saying oh some people didn't get their money back. But who? its never﻿ the people who lost money who say this, that is because everyone was refunded. And concerning the who's the owner of Enso? Who the hell cares? If you say it's not you, then its not you but if it is you, it will not take away from the great information you've still provided on your blog, and will not change my opinion of you. I think you make great jewelry and I think people should stop using pseudo psychology to ''diagnose'' Nikole and look up the definiton of scammer, b/c it sure as heck ain't you.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 18, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Really?*
> *YouTube Comment.*



Who do I have to rob to get loyalty like that? 


...no seriously, which one of you do I have to rip off to get a loyal fanbase?


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 18, 2011)

LittleLuxe said:


> Who do I have to rob to get loyalty like that?
> 
> 
> ...no seriously, which one of you do I have to rip off to get a loyal fanbase?


 
*Anybody/Everybody.*
*You Have Nice Hair, Pretty Blog, And Live A Charm Life? (Or At Least Can You Pretend To?) If So You Can Gain Loyalty, A Fan Base, Hell Even Scam Folks (Over And Over Again).*


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 18, 2011)

Eh, she probably wrote that herself.


----------



## LittleLuxe (Sep 18, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Anybody/Everybody.*
> *You Have Nice Hair, Pretty Blog, And Live A Charm Life? (Or At Least Can You Pretend To?) If So You Can Gain Loyalty, A Fan Base, Hell Even Scam Folks (Over And Over Again).*



You have given me wise advice sensei, I see the path I must take. Kidding.

Ironically I was reading a thread about Candy C and saw Sparkling Flame reply on good business practices followed by someone recommending Den1's products.

Nice Twilight Zone moment, confederation of cheats, liars, and crooks.Makes me wonder who's offended now like, "That's terrible! I'd never do that!" but is secretly stroking their chin like "Hmmmmm"

I'm just glad we stopped some of the play nice bs with thieve's reputations, that was absolutely stupid.


----------



## lala (Sep 18, 2011)

This entire thread has been most informative (to say the least).  Warnings aside, I couldn't use the so-called "natural" products anyway because the preservatives used contain formaldehyde, and my scalp doesn't respond well to such things. 

And as Virtuenow said, anybody can post a favorable comment in their favor.


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 18, 2011)

@lala What preservatives contain formaldehyde?

Yeah, judging from her pattern of writing letters about herself for herself and disguised as another person. (such as the threat of herself suing her own company), then I assumed she would reappear under the identity of someone else (a fan of course) vouching for "Nikole" and her products.  The person has obviously followed the whole scam from the beginning all the way to the hair boards.  Yet, they try to reinforce the existence of the "personal problems" and that Nikole is not the owner of Enso.  Hmmm


----------



## lala (Sep 19, 2011)

virtuenow

Germall Plus - which includes Diazolidinyl Urea (formaldehyde).  Also Propylene Glycol is derived from petroleum (not natural). The PG adds moisture which is probably why it was used.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 31, 2012)

ummmm....anyone notice Enso now carries gallon sizes lol


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 31, 2012)

westNDNbeauty said:


> ummmm....anyone notice Enso now carries gallon sizes lol





you bumped this thread for that 

I came in this thread thinking MTM ressurected and you had the inside scoop


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 31, 2012)

*catches breath* trips and falls, looks around. 

Aw shucks! Shame on you! I was rubbing my hands together and erythang.

Slams door on way out. 

Lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 31, 2012)

Wait...i have to ask.

You mean after all that hoopla...they are still in business? I was thinking they had shut down after all that!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 31, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Wait...i have to ask.
> 
> You mean after all that hoopla...they are still in business? I was thinking they had shut down after all that!



now that's what you call 'winning'.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 31, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Wait...i have to ask.
> 
> You mean after all that hoopla...they are still in business? I was thinking they had shut down after all that!



People have short memories.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 31, 2012)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> now that's what you call 'winning'.





greenandchic said:


> People have short memories.



 That is just the craziest thing tho! WOW!


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 31, 2012)

I came in here thinking something else popped off


----------



## rainbowknots (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## chellero (Jan 31, 2012)

People are actually buying stuff from that crook.  Good luck with that.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know why, but something made me think of Enso when I read that B.A.S.K thread.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 25, 2012)

^^ Me too.. when bask first started getting popular. So I googled of course:

http://opencorporates.com/companies/us_ga/1411136


*B. A. S. K. (BEAUTY ASSORTMENT FOR THE SUN-KISSED), LLC*

Company Number1411136StatusActive/ComplianceIncorporation Date 6 February 2008 (about 4 years ago)Company TypeLimited Liability Company - DomesticJurisdictionGeorgia (US)Registered Address
5200 Greystone Summit Dr., #1106, Columbus GA 31909
United States
Agent NameJefferson, RashidaAgent Address
5200 Greystone Summit Dr. 
#1106 
Columbus GA 31909
Registry Pagehttp://corp.sos.state.ga.us/corp/sosk...
Corporate Grouping
none known. ADD NOW?

Recent filings for B. A. S. K. (BEAUTY ASSORTMENT FOR THE SUN-KISSED), LLC
6 Mar 2011
ANNUAL REGISTRATION view/download
4 Mar 2010
ANNUAL REGISTRATION view/download
9 Mar 2009
ANNUAL REGISTRATION view/download
6 Feb 2008
NEW FILING view/download

*Source Georgia Secretary of State, http://corp.sos.state.ga.us/corp/soskb/Corp.asp?1411136*


I've since purchased and have been very pleased with the products and service.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 25, 2012)

I do wonder if anyone has ordered from ENSO (and got their stuff) after info started coming out. The website is still up, but doesn't have "2012" on the bottom of the page. It still says 2011. And, I noticed MTM stopped posting on twitter right after she made those few comments.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 27, 2012)

She is either shutting down the blog or slow on renewing it.


http://www.themoptopmaven.com/


----------



## guyanesesista (Feb 27, 2012)

No the blog is still up.

http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 27, 2012)

guyanesesista said:
			
		

> No the blog is still up.
> 
> http://moptopmaven.blogspot.com/



That is from 2011!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 27, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> That is from 2011!



It is from 2011.  That was the last time she posted. 

"themoptopmaven.com" is a purchased domain name.  

The blog is hosted on blogspot so that's address listed above by the poster is the direct domain.


----------



## PopLife (Feb 27, 2012)

I miss sloppy moppy...


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 27, 2012)

Jeez!!! yall got my messy hopes up by bumping this thread!

*exist thread angrily kicking rocks and mumbling to myself*


----------



## empressri (Feb 27, 2012)

natura87 said:


> She is either shutting down the blog or slow on renewing it.
> 
> 
> http://www.themoptopmaven.com/



that was a mommy blog fyi. literally mommies and kids.


----------



## mdcitygurl (Feb 28, 2012)

I just quickly looked at this thread and noticed something...On the first page there is a snapshot of a application for business license for Enzo naturals...It has been doctored. Once a document has deletions or scanned edges, it is compromised. Notice all the places where information is filled in...none of them cross lines, meaning it is all sitting above the sign on line. Not saying whatever is alleged isn't true, but that document isn't the original.Someone has scanned and deleted info.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 28, 2012)

^^Do you mean the lines below the DBA, and below and above the registered business owner name?  It just looks to me like someone redacted out the address information so as to give the registrant _some_ measure of privacy. _*shrug*_


----------



## keenyme (Feb 28, 2012)

mdcitygurl said:


> I just quickly looked at this thread and noticed something...On the first page there is a snapshot of a application for business license for Enzo naturals...It has been doctored. Once a document has deletions or scanned edges, it is compromised. Notice all the places where information is filled in...none of them cross lines, meaning it is all sitting above the sign on line. Not saying whatever is alleged isn't true, but that document isn't the original.Someone has scanned and deleted info.


i still have the original pdf saved on my laptop. the only thing doctored in the jpg version were the areas where her address was redacted. 

she writes in small block letters, so i'm not sure why you'd expect her writing to overlap with the lines, but there are a few places where her "y"s overlap the line (those areas are redacted in the version i posted, but if you look closely you can still see the tip of the y overlap the line)

she might be a crook, but i don't think she should have her address blasted on the internet like that.

as far as the possibility of the original pdf being doctored, the second page of the pdf shadows the info given on the first page, and has an official registrars stamp on it. i highly doubt anyone would've taken the time to forge that stamp. it's also illegal to do so, and considering the fact that mtm and her followers were following all these threads from the beginning, i'm sure mtm would've notice a forged doc w/ her name on it and reported it promptly.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 28, 2012)

I smell no smoke. Sniff sniff. No not a whiff


----------



## mdcitygurl (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, in any case, its a shame to think that some of the very people we come to rely on for good healthy hair suggestions have another agenda - to make money off of people. But, I guess you find that all over the internet.


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like Enso is officially out of business.

http://www.ensonaturals.com/


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Apr 8, 2012)

CocoaPebbles said:


> Looks like Enso is officially out of business.
> 
> http://www.ensonaturals.com/


 
I saw that coming..


----------



## ellegantelle (Apr 11, 2012)

Womp womp! Bet u she is currently working on her next three "business" (scam) plans...


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 29, 2012)

well!  glad to know she's doing better (pictured on the right). wish she would start making jewelry again 

(saw this on her personal facebook account)


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 29, 2012)

westNDNbeauty said:


> well!  glad to know she's doing better (pictured on the right). *wish she would start making jewelry again*
> 
> (saw this on her personal facebook account)



I kinda do too. That's if she promises not to scam anybody again.


----------



## empressri (Sep 29, 2012)

westNDNbeauty said:


> well!  glad to know she's doing better (pictured on the right). wish she would start making jewelry again
> 
> 
> [/URL]




I mean, not to start anything but if it's her PERSONAL facebook account and not a fan page should you be posting her pictures?? I'd be a bit pissed if someone did that to me.

I have a pair of her earrings, they took forever to get but damn I was mad when all that stuff went down cause I wanted more.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 29, 2012)

empressri said:
			
		

> I mean, not to start anything but if it's her PERSONAL facebook account and not a fan page should you be posting her pictures?? I'd be a bit pissed if someone did that to me.
> 
> I have a pair of her earrings, they took forever to get but damn I was mad when all that stuff went down cause I wanted more.



empressri
Clarification -- Im not her friend on FB and those photos are quite public and available to anyone.

Carry on.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah that's kind of sheisty if you took them from her personal FB account


----------



## cyrealla (Sep 29, 2012)

Foxglove said:


> Yeah that's kind of *sheisty* if you took them from her personal FB account


 
For a woman who fits that description perfectly, why should we care..


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Sep 29, 2012)

Foxglove said:


> Yeah that's kind of sheisty if you took them from her personal FB account



I don't think anyone needs to cape for this one...


----------



## empressri (Sep 29, 2012)

westNDNbeauty said:


> empressri
> Clarification -- Im not her friend on FB and those photos are quite public and available to anyone.
> 
> Carry on.



good good  westNDNbeauty

Public photos are a different story. I'd ask the same question for you and anyone else if I saw someone taking your personal photos and sticking them up somewhere.


----------



## empressri (Sep 29, 2012)

cyrealla said:


> For a woman who fits that description perfectly, why should we care..



would you want someone to do that to you??


----------



## cyrealla (Sep 29, 2012)

empressri said:


> would you want someone to do that to you??


 
For a person who has scammed and cheated many of their hard earned money i couldnt give a d*mn what is done!

you reap what you sow...


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 29, 2012)

westNDNbeauty said:


> well!  glad to know she's doing better (pictured on the right). wish she would start making jewelry again
> 
> (saw this on her personal facebook account)



She lives!!


----------



## naijamerican (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm just going to be honest: if I did what she did, you would never see me on any social media type of site for a few years, if ever at all. Some people really have no shame. I'm glad that she's of sound mind and body but it wouldn't be me posted up with my friends stylin and profilin, knowing good and well that I swindled many women out of their hard-earned money. We's in a recession mayne!


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh maybe she is planning a grand reveal online soon...


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 29, 2012)

I bet she bought all of those new outfits her and her friends are wearing with the money she stole from yall.  Burn. 

She is bold.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Sep 29, 2012)

I miss her hair & blog soooo much!
Glad to see its still looking good.


----------



## RegaLady (Sep 29, 2012)

LongLeggedLife said:


> I miss her hair & blog soooo much!
> Glad to see its still looking good.


 
She was wrong and I would NEVER buy from her, but I LOVED her blog and enjoyed her information. I wish she would blog more and put more pics up. Its just too bad...


----------



## Stepiphanie (Sep 29, 2012)

First time coming back here after a long hiatus, and I see the legend of floppy moppy is alive and well. Guess some things will never change


----------



## Aireen (Sep 30, 2012)

How does she STILL have friends? I would never associate myself with a scammer like her. If she can scam that many people, who's to say she can't and won't scam friends?


----------



## iri9109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Aireen said:


> How does she STILL have friends? I would never associate myself with a scammer like her. If she can scam that many people, who's to say she can't and won't scam friends?



Or who's to say they aren't scammers too lol...birds of a feather...


----------



## gennatay (Sep 30, 2012)

empressri said:


> good good  westNDNbeauty
> 
> Public photos are a different story. I'd ask the same question for you and anyone else if I saw someone taking your personal photos and sticking them up somewhere.



I saw this too, it is from her personal facebook account, her cover photo, but,  everyones cover photo is public. Now, knowing that anyone can come to your page and just take a photo and post it anywhere is making me  think about the privacy issues and FB.


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Sep 30, 2012)

What's the link to her FB page?


----------



## empressri (Sep 30, 2012)

gennatay said:


> I saw this too, it is from her personal facebook account, her cover photo, but,  everyones cover photo is public. Now, knowing that anyone can come to your page and just take a photo and post it anywhere is making me think about the privacy issues and FB.



OH WOW seriously??? I don't have one and won't put one up. Well I'd have some random thing up anyway, not my face.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 1, 2012)

It is also possible to remove your name from facebook search results all together. Your name won't appear when someone uses FB search (unless you allow for friends of friends to find you), nor will it appear in search engines results as a FB account.  

This is all negated when you comment on fan pages.  Even if your FB page is private (not appearing in search results), your name will appear in search engine results with each comment made on any fan page.


----------



## Keen (Oct 1, 2012)

westNDNbeauty said:


> It is also possible to remove your name from facebook search results all together. Your name won't appear when someone uses FB search (unless you allow for friends of friends to find you), nor will it appear in search engines results as a FB account.
> 
> This is all negated when you comment on fan pages.  Even if your FB page is private (not appearing in search results), *your name will appear in search engine results with each comment made on any fan page.*



This is why I don't do fan pages.


----------



## guyanesesista (Oct 8, 2012)

Currently watching hot in here video on fuse.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Oct 8, 2012)

Somebody write her and say folks want Enso Naturals back.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 8, 2012)

Keshieshimmer said:
			
		

> Somebody write her and say folks want Enso Naturals back.



Lolololol


----------



## MuseofTroy (Apr 29, 2013)

Man why did this chick have to be a scam artist! She was so talented and her website is the business! What a waste!


----------

